# Orinoco river/Venezuela Biotope



## Mikaela (Dec 29, 2010)

I've got a new 33-gallon tank that I'm hoping to set up as a South America biotope, more specifically the Orinoco river in Venezuela. Anyone have any suggestions on fish/plants/decorations that'll work? I'm starting from scratch so any suggestions and ideas will be greatly appreciated! Anyone already have something similar that they can show me? Thanks!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Mikaela,

If you look under the sub forum here "other websites" , one of the members here posted a link to some beautiful photos of the exact bio type you are looking to create.Stock wise , Charles from Canadian aquatics(sponsor) specializes in bringing stock in from South America and could help you out.There's a few other sponsors here that may also help you locate plants or stock as well.Good luck with your setup , and fell free to ask any more questions


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

Search FishBase

look for orinoco river under ecosystems it will give you all the fish present in that area then look for the right size fish for your tank


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Rams,of course.

I have rams,neons and otto cats in a planted tank.
Don`t think there are neons or ottos in the Orinoco,but,they are very nearby.

I would(have done) chose whatever plants look good and grow well for you.
Orinoco specific plants greatly narrow the selection.


----------



## kelownaguy (Jan 1, 2011)

christhefish said:


> Search FishBase
> 
> look for orinoco river under ecosystems it will give you all the fish present in that area then look for the right size fish for your tank


That is a very cool website.Thanks!


----------



## Mikaela (Dec 29, 2010)

I've already explored Fishbase.org, it's an amazing site and helped me find the kind of fish I want for my tank! I'm going to have a few rams, some corys and ottos, and a school or two of tetras (i'm hoping to find green neons or ruby tetras, as well as rummy-nose). I've also figured out the wood and rocks I'm gonna have, I'm just having difficulty finding the right kind of plants... Anyone know a good site that has the species of plants that are found in the Orinoco river? I'd like to be as accurate as possible with this tank. That would help me a lot!

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## jarrod989 (Oct 16, 2011)

im reserching this as well and heres what i found, rams are NOT from the orinoco, angelfish, corydoras, red phantoms tetras, cardinal tetras,


----------



## pixel phish (Dec 28, 2011)

Mikalea

Hi I saw your 33gallon post on the VIAquaria website. Looks great. 

I am doing the same Orinoco River biotope. I would sure like to hear about your finished result with pictures. Cheers.


----------

